# Motivated Moms Chore Planner?



## IAmSusan (Oct 22, 2008)

I asked this other places, but so far haven't heard anything BAD about this. Thought I'd put it out here and see if anyone uses this (or something similar.)

From the website:
The Motivated Moms Chore Planner printable chore lists is an e-book to be downloaded and saved to your computer. You can then either print the full year out at once, print a week at a time or just view it on your computer. These printable chore lists are just what you are looking for if you need to know exactly what to do each day in your home and love to be able to check items off a list to feel that sense of accomplishment.

There are some sample pages on the site that show what the various versions look like. I know from past experience that FlyLady was not my style, but a checklist sounds right up my alley! Anyone have any opinions on it? 

They have some coupons out, too, for a $1 discount, which would make it $7. Anyone?

http://www.motivatedmoms.com/products.html

Coupons (may be others, these are the 2 I found for $1 off)

HOLIDAY exp 12/31
NEWYEAR exp 1/14

I'm open to suggestions!

Susan


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Not a suggestion, but I have been considering this also. I would love to hear from others also.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you for the coupon code Susan. I went ahead and ordered it since it starts today. I have watched some posts on another site for most of this year and debated on this for 2010. I figure if I can do 3/4 of what is on the weekly list I am better off than what I do now. Plus, plus two of my kids are old enough to help out on a regular basis so I will guide them to the posted weekly list as needed. I printed my first two weeks and I am really excited about it, hopefully I can keep up with it. If not, it isn't the worst 7 $ I spent.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I used it last year, the daily one and _really_ like it. I've already downloaded next year's (at full cost!) and _also_ decided to get the one that is just a weekly.

I should have had patience lol, but I think it's well worth the $16, too.

I have the half-sized Page Per Day Planner with Bible (what I had last year) and also the half-sized Chore Planner with Bible. I really like that she has a half-sized option as my Control Journal is a half-sized notebook to make it more convenient and portable.


----------



## IAmSusan (Oct 22, 2008)

HA! I know I've blown $7 (and more) on worse ideas!:shrug:

In general, I guess my own hesitation was just because I "wanted" to be able to keep up with it all without a checklist. The REALITY is, I have too much on my plate and too many distractions, and the checklist should be a huge help to me! I fully intend to point my children tot he oens they can complete and check off as well. I think it's a great idea!

Susan


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

I just ordered one! Thank you so much for posting this, Susan. This is exactly what I have been wanting.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Erin- are the daily and weekly have pages the same??


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I truly love this, but because I teach 9 months a year, most of the things on the daily list get packed into the weekends and vacations. Do they have a working mom's planner??? I have a housekeeper because I am at work all day, so that covers most of the cleaning. I do like the daily reminders, but I am afraid I wouldn't get enough of the boxes checked off and I would get discouraged and feel like I failed. 
Now that my children are older and I work, I have had to choose my battles and let some things "go" like daily bed making and making dinner every night. I admit to pizza once a week and "fend for yourselves" at least once a week, also.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

jennytw said:


> Erin- are the daily and weekly have pages the same??


The chores and readings are the same. The difference is that the weekly is all on a single page where the daily is a page per day with hours listed out so you can use it as a Day Timer type of set-up too. 
I've decided it's easier for me to just use a standard pocket calendar for appointments and such and just tuck it in to my Journal. That's why I've gone to the weekly rather than daily.

Download the samples to compare what you like. They're free.


----------

